# who named LO?



## lizardbreath

As it says who named your LO. You , oh , fob ,family. 
is there a reason behind their name? 

I named Jaymee. I just liked it like the spelling and the name. Plus her initials spell JEF and My dads name is Jeff so I set it up that she's named after him.

Dan named Katherine. She was named after a game character and his grandma kinda her names Catherine though. And he decided that Kat is the only nickname she could have because he didn't want katie Kate or Kathy


----------



## 10.11.12

Edie is named Edith after my great grandmother and the character in Lousia May Alcotts first novel. Her middle name is Nadejda which means Hope in Russian because my middle name is Hope so she's named after me in a way.


----------



## Harli

I was able to name both my girls something I enjoy. They're names were chosen just due to me liking the names. :flower:


----------



## AirForceWife7

Brenna was thought of by me :) Everyone always thinks it's Bree-ann-uh, or Bree-nuh, or Bree-aww-nuh, which irritates me lol.

Jon absolutely fell in love with it though and we both couldn't imagine her being named anything different! It totally suits her :)


----------



## MommyGrim

I thought of Avalons name. Actually everyone but me hated it and wanted me to name her something 'normal' like Lily or Mia. :wacko: but I stuck with it! I named her after the King Arthur legend, since it was something that I've loved for a good chunk of my life. Avalon was the island where King Arthur went to spend his last years because it was the most beautiful place he had ever seen. I think it fits her well! :flower:

Edit: Her middle name is Ann which is my, my moms and my grandmothers, so I kept that going as wel


----------



## Mii

Myles name was choosen by mee :happydance:
FOB (if we had a boy) wanted to name him Maliki (mal-ie-K-i) but he wasnt around for long so (plus I didnt really like that name) 
I told my friend one night that my aunt was 100% sure I was having a boy and since I didnt have a name picked out that I liked I asked my friend to list boy names.

(he actually said Miles n I said no but then he spelt it Myles n I thought "OMG thats it!") 
:flower:


----------



## purple_kiwi

OH picked her first name. It was just somthing he thought of. Then I picked her middle names kind of. They are family names I had a aunt named Elizabeth who passed from cancer and then nearly every girl in OH family has the middle name Ann.


----------



## Hotbump

OH picked out both of my sons name except I choose Nain for Jovanni which means beautiful :cloud9:


----------



## emmylou92

OH came up with Holly, but i didnt like it, then i agreed aslong as It cpuld be spelt IE.
Her middle name Louise, also my middle name, is something OH chose also.

We dont have a name for this LO yet :/ we had ageed on Elsie Marie, but changed out minds then Ellie Marie but we have no idea now!


----------



## Jellyt

I decided on Evelyn Meadow :). Evelyn's a name I've loved for years and we're quite hippyish so I guess that was a reason we liked Meadow.


----------



## Bexxx

I chose her name.
Isla to me has connotations of Orkney, Raasay just very beautifil Scottish islands in general, so to me the name is just lovely. Her middle name Jean is another name I like, but also my grandmothers.


----------



## rainbows_x

I suggested Ava, I did really want Eveline or Evangeline though but he outright said no.


----------



## xx~Lor~xx

Both me and OH chose our children's names. 

My daughter is named after OH's late father, his name was Robin, so we named her Robyn. OH chose her middle name: Summer. And she born in the summer so I guess that was another reason :haha:

My son is Logan, chosen because it was the only name both me and OH agreed on!! And Oscar, because I liked it, and it was another name OH didn't go NO immediately when he heard it!


----------



## jemmie1994

I chose it but OH did say he liked the name Amelia :)


----------



## xforuiholdonx

I chose Emma's name. I had sat down one day with a baby name book, and opened it up. It was the first name I saw, except it was smashed together like Emmalynn, and that sounded like Emily, so I just separated them and decided I loved it, as did DH.


----------



## stephx

I named her, and OH loved the name too :)

Her middle name- May, is a family name. It was OHs grans name and his sisters middle name x


----------



## leoniebabey

morgan was originally layton which I'm sooo glad i didn't call him cause it's so common round here now! i changed my mind last min and gave fob a list of 3 names to choose from after a lot of complaining he chose morgan. and i picked his middle name peter after my grandad


----------



## emyandpotato

I suggested Rory & OH liked it so we went with that from the first few weeks when I was pregnant. I also suggested other names towards the end but it always came back to Rory. I was determined to have Oscar as a middle name and got my own way in the end. We said we'd decide on the final name after his birth but when the midwife asked if he had a name he was just automatically a Rory Oscar. It was actually Chris who said it in the end :)


----------



## veganmama

i solely got to pick the name of my LO

my OH is too nice

i switched names a lot though during pregnancy and am so glad i stuck with this one


----------



## QuintinsMommy

I named him, my younger brother was going to be named Quintin , but my mom changed her mind and the name always just stuck with me,didn't think I would use it but when I found out he was a boy I knew he was a boy, I knew his name would be quintin

Middle names ended up being William and David, I wanted it to be Danger but was talked out of it by family, William is my older brothers middle name and it was my moms old pen pal from the uk who passed away, and David is my little brothers middle name :)


----------



## QuintinsMommy

leoniebabey said:


> morgan was originally layton which I'm sooo glad i didn't call him cause it's so common round here now! i changed my mind last min and gave fob a list of 3 names to choose from after a lot of complaining he chose morgan. and i picked his middle name peter after my grandad

ooh! I like morgan way more then layton!:thumbup:


----------



## cabbagebaby

I suggested tyler he liked it but said he was having james as his middle cause thats FOBs middle name and it just fitted prefectly with tyler


----------



## leoniebabey

QuintinsMommy said:


> leoniebabey said:
> 
> 
> morgan was originally layton which I'm sooo glad i didn't call him cause it's so common round here now! i changed my mind last min and gave fob a list of 3 names to choose from after a lot of complaining he chose morgan. and i picked his middle name peter after my grandad
> 
> ooh! I like morgan way more then layton!:thumbup:Click to expand...

same fob picked it and i kinda just went along with it till i found some better ones lol


----------



## JadeBaby75

I chose my baby's name. Jade is my middle name and i have always always loved it. Her dad chose Victoria I have no idea where he got it from, but I was just glad it was nothing crazy. Our next kid he will choose the first name and me the middle.


----------



## LauraBee

All me :thumbup:

The first syllable was because of the Glee baby Beth (and I LOVED the song by KISS). The latter of her name came from one of my friend's and mom's middle names as well as it being FOB's mom's first name.

I offered FOB the chance to give Bethlouise a middle name, but he never did.

Edit: It was originally Beth-Louise, but I thought the hyphen looked stupid so looked at how Beth Louise looked and thought that people would most likely dismiss Louise as her middle name, which is why I forced it all together. I think Bethlouise looks nice and sounds nice once people get the hang of not spacing it into two words :haha:


----------



## Lauraxamy

Me and OH find it hard to agree on names :lol: we used to write lists and pick the top three of eachothers lists etc. I sort of chose Laila's name I suggested it and OH agreed. Her middle name is my late Nans name. Harley's name I chose then OH chose his middle name which is OH's grandads name.


----------



## vinteenage

.


----------



## Jemma0717

I picked Landon..it was just a name I liked. Middle name is Thomas which is after both of my grandfathers. DH didn't like Landon at all but I didn't care because we weren't together...he loves it now. 

For this next one, we both decided on Lilyana Mary if it's a girl..Lily was my husbands great aunts name and Mary is my husbands grandmothers middle name and he was VERY close to her. If it's a boy, it will be Logan James- James is my husbands grandfathers middle name. So, they all have some sort of meaning behind them.


----------



## lizardbreath

LauraBee said:


> All me :thumbup:
> 
> The first syllable was because of the Glee baby Beth (and I LOVED the song by KISS). The latter of her name came from one of my friend's and mom's middle names as well as it being FOB's mom's first name.
> 
> I offered FOB the chance to give Bethlouise a middle name, but he never did.
> 
> Edit: It was originally Beth-Louise, but I thought the hyphen looked stupid so looked at how Beth Louise looked and thought that people would most likely dismiss Louise as her middle name, which is why I forced it all together. I think Bethlouise looks nice and sounds nice once people get the hang of not spacing it into two words :haha:

I really wanted to name Jaymee, Jaymee-Elizabeth but Dan wouldn't let me felt there was too many E's in a row so he said we could name her jaymee and her middle names Elizabeth


----------



## leoniebabey

LauraBee said:


> All me :thumbup:
> 
> The first syllable was because of the Glee baby Beth (and I LOVED the song by KISS). The latter of her name came from one of my friend's and mom's middle names as well as it being FOB's mom's first name.
> 
> I offered FOB the chance to give Bethlouise a middle name, but he never did.
> 
> Edit: It was originally Beth-Louise, but I thought the hyphen looked stupid so looked at how Beth Louise looked and thought that people would most likely dismiss Louise as her middle name, which is why I forced it all together. I think Bethlouise looks nice and sounds nice once people get the hang of not spacing it into two words :haha:

i like it better all in one name, it's not something i'd even think to do tbh but it does look really good.


----------



## annabel2712

i did
but oh chose out future babies names


----------



## x__amour

We both did. :flower:


----------



## EllaAndLyla

I chose Lyla Rose. OH like Bella but my name is Ella so that wouldn't have worked, plus his name is Billy so it would have been a mixture of our names. Then I kind of liked the idea of a mixture so did try a few different combinations of letters from each of our names and came up with Lyla, the Ly from the end of Billy and then la from the end of Ella. I was then going to use Jane as her middle name but decided against it as its MILs name & I wanted to either include both of lylas nannys or none. I thought rose fitted in nicely with her name though x


----------



## we can't wait

We both liked her name, and she's named for my grandmother. :cloud9:


----------



## LauraBee

lizardbreath said:


> I really wanted to name Jaymee, Jaymee-Elizabeth but Dan wouldn't let me felt there was too many E's in a row so he said we could name her jaymee and her middle names Elizabeth

Yeah, I can see his point, plus I'm just not really one for hyphens :haha:



leoniebabey said:


> i like it better all in one name, it's not something i'd even think to do tbh but it does look really good.

Thanks :flow: I got a lot of comments against it at first (which I didn't care about because I liked it) but now it's usually things like "Oh, that's a pretty name" and she's had "Bethlouise? That looks posh" :lol: It looks a bit silly in my hand writing because it's really loopy, but out of all the versions I had [Beth-Louise, Beth Louise, BethLouise, Bethlouise] the all-one-word looks better in standard font IMO.

Only real problem is that it's been misspelled by others more often than correctly :dohh: I guess that's gonna be her problem once she's out in the big wide world though :haha:


----------



## Rhio92

I did mostly :haha: FOB had the chance, but he didn't. I gave FOB a list of names (Connor, Reuben, Ciaran, William, Billy), and said that I like those names, let me know what names you like and we'll decide together. But he kept saying 'don't know' and wouldn't offer anything, the idiot. In the end, the day before my due date, I gave up and said we're calling him Connor (I've loved the name for years, so I'm glad FOB was being awkward :lol: ) and he said ok, but he wants his middle name to be Cameron (which is FOB's name!). I wasn't happy but agreed.
Then after I gave birth (literally, minutes after) I said Connor Ewan sounds better than Connor Cameron and he didn't really get much choice :haha: Ewan is after FOB's dad who's dead, so it's quite nice and I think he is happy now :)


----------



## Mei190

For Nathaniel's name, it was the only name I really sticked on liking. OH eventually came around (but wanted Daniel) and now he obviously likes the name more than anything. 

For our second boy who is coming, we haven't ever really agreed. I have figured out I really don't like many boys names and we have come to a choice together but it certainly took a while. Will write what his full name is when born


----------



## Kaisma

I picked Aliina. Name had to be something that sounds same in english and finnish. OH wanted Sofia but I didn't once I read how popular it is here. We didnt really decide anything before she was born til we came home from hospital and OH said "hi Aliina" and finally liked the name :D

Lilly (her middle name) is OH's great aunt's name who died few years ago or something.


----------



## Melibu90

It was a random choice in the hosp everyone was suprised cause he was gonna be josh for most of my pregnancy


----------



## amygwen

Kenneth is my grandfather and uncle's names so that's where it came from. Alexander is OH's name. OH really really wanted Kenneth to be named Alexander after him but I'm not too keen on the name and I didn't know if OH would be around 24/7 to help me so didn't want to make that sort of commitment but now he's such a good dad, I sort of wish that I would've named him Alexander.


----------



## Mb2012

Macari is named after her dad he picked it after I wasted weeks not picking one so I let him name her after him. I chose her middle name Alexandria because it's the female version of a boy name and the 'nickname' for it is both genders like my first name is.


----------



## mum_erin

we decided we'd create a list of our favourite names and name's we'd seriously consider naming the baby and then decide from there. we'd both written down the name Charlie on our list, it was my #1 and his #3 so our son is called Charlie. 

we've done the same for our daughter but we're keeping her name a secret until she's born. we did initially want to call her Lola, but we thought having a Charlie and Lola was a bit too much!


----------



## tasha41

I chose all the names and let OH pick from my favourites :)


----------



## ShelbyLee

OH's family didn't like any I the names I picked. We were down to mila (mee-la) Shiah and haven. I wasn't really likely haven but my family and OH's family loved it. I liked Shiah better than both of them and wanted my middle name my moms, my grandmas and OH's aunts for hers it is lee but Shiah lee sounds like Shyly like she shyly walked in to the to the room. I though OH thought it was silly and visa versa so I said how bout Shiah haven and everyone will be happy. After she was born OH's family calls her Shiah lee and asks why we didn't name her that. We thought about changing it but it suits her.


----------



## hot tea

I named Ramsay. His full name is Ramsay Theo Orion. 

Falko Christiaan Jacob was named by OH, all with dutch pronounciation.


----------



## Rhio92

hot tea said:


> I named Ramsay. His full name is Ramsay Theo Orion.
> 
> Falko Christiaan Jacob was named by OH, all with dutch pronounciation.

Can I ask what the dutch pronunciation is? :)


----------



## hot tea

Rhio92 said:


> hot tea said:
> 
> 
> I named Ramsay. His full name is Ramsay Theo Orion.
> 
> Falko Christiaan Jacob was named by OH, all with dutch pronounciation.
> 
> Can I ask what the dutch pronunciation is? :)Click to expand...

Theo in Ramsay's name is also the dutch pronounciation, which is "tay-o" with a silent H. 

Falko is

Fall-ko Christi-ahn (rolled R) Jah-cub

Falko Christiaan Jacob van Tol


----------



## EllaAndLyla

Hot tea where did you get Orion from? Is it from the stars? Your kids have such cool unique names! x


----------



## lauram_92

I named Oliver, didn't have FOB involved. It was a name I always really liked. His middle name is George after my Dad, I wanted the middle name to have meaning. I stuggled to name him, and he had no name for 5 days because he just didn't look like an Oliver :haha:


----------



## cammy

I suggested the name whilst I was pregnant, but I didn't think we'd end up calling him it. But OH saw him ages befor I got to and he said to me as soon as you see him I bet you think the same name I do...and I didnt haha and then he wouldn't tell me for a few days. But in the ned OH named him.


----------



## Lilys mummy

I chose Lily's name, i wanted to call her Kaidi-May but she just didn't look like a Kaidi-may so i call her Lily. Her middle names are scarlett Brooke, Scarlett is because when i was little my grandad had nicknames for all his grandchildren and mine was scarlett because i always had red cheeks and my grandad passed away just before Lily was born, so i gave her that as her middle name because obviously i couldn't name her after him.

Maddison was a mutual desision we narrowed our names list down to Maddison and Courtney for a girl and then desisided Maddison when we found out that i was having a little girl. I wanted to call her Maddison Ava Grace just because it sounded cute together but then when she was about a week old her dad said he wanted to name her after his cousin Ruby so i just agreed because its one of my middle names too, so her middle names are Ruby Faith, Faith just sounded nice with ruby.


----------



## hot tea

EllaAndLyla said:


> Hot tea where did you get Orion from? Is it from the stars? Your kids have such cool unique names! x

Ramsay is named after the constellation Orion, yep!


----------



## zerolivia

I came up with the name Cayden Renee when I was 12 years old. I was on a Zac Efron forum and there was a girl onthere named Cayden and I had never heard of it! I thought she, and her name was beautiful. I always knew my first daughter would be named Cayden Renee! I came up with Renee on my own though. I just liked it. When i got pregnant I told Brooks right away if it's a girl her name would be Cayden Renee & he was okay with it! I don't know what I'd do if he didn't like that name! We're both so picky.


----------



## octosquishy

A combination, really.

I was set on Moses for a long, long while, and my hubby said that was fine...Until we found out that it really was a boy, then he decided to tell me that he really didn't care for it. So then we were rumaging through names, and we settled on Isiah, after a bit of pull from my mum that I was to be named Isaiah if I were a boy ;) It's all just a combination :)


----------



## first_time_ma

lo got her name from a few different ideas. 
sherry was my moms name-so me
alexis me and oh both loved- so both
and desiray is my middle name- but oh wanted it


----------



## jemmie1994

cabbagebaby said:


> I suggested tyler he liked it but said he was having james as his middle cause thats FOBs middle name and it just fitted prefectly with tyler

I always said if I had a boy i'd call him Tyler James it just goes so well together!


----------

